# Wintering comparisons Southern Europe.



## 90271 (May 1, 2005)

Hi. Anybody got a comparison experience of wintering along the Southern European coastline.

Its just basically a weather and expenses comparison that I require.

The four places I have in mind are:--
Algarve
Costa del Sol
Sicily
Greece.

regards

Tombo+


----------



## 93158 (May 1, 2005)

*Maroc*

If you really are looking for warm/hot and cheap then go to Morocco!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tombo,

Mike is right weather wise Morocco it's number one. These days it gets very crowded and if you like space Morocco is out unless you are prepared to travel south to Tan Tan Plage, Tarfaya & Laayoune Plage. 

We've wintered in Turkey & Greece (Peloponnes) the weather in the latter can be like Spain or Portugal. There's the ferry from Italy to Greece to take into account as well. Cost of living has risen a lot in the last few years.

Crete is about the best weather wise in Greece but once again the ferry from mainland Greece is more expense.

Cost of living in Turkey is very cheap but it's a long way to go minimum 6000 miles return trip.

For a less crowded option and guaranteed weather try the Canary Islands.
The big downside is the £1200 return ferry. If you stay for four/five months it's cheap, free camping is a must in most places.

Don


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*Winter weather in spain*

HI South of Alicante the weather is fairly OK (Hot enough ffor us) Right across West to Capo De San Vincente & then about the end of Feb - Mar - April on up the west coast of Portugal

Similarly down in Southrn Italy & should think across into Greece


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, I've been to both Sicily and Southern Spain (Marbella) in the winter, both places are pleasantly warm most of the time. Coincidently I was looking at the weather forecast for Sicily about an hour ago and it was 22 degrees today.
Phil.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

I would agree.......Almost perfect weather for MH in Morocco. Just returned and found (as usual) that SOME of the sites along the coast are busy, but not crowded. I was there last Jan/Feb and sites at Essaoura, Safi, Rabat, Larache and Moulay Bouselham were less a third half full. But if its space and freedom you are after venture inland. Roads are clear. Fuel is cheap 6Dh per Ltr (16 Dh =£1), sites are cheap, wild- camp not a problem, with usual care, people are friendly and you will meet a more adventure/travelled type of MH owner.

Lots of new sites on the N13 all the way down to Er Rachidia whilst the ones in Mecknes and Fez are looking very tired. great site (forgot name) at bottom of Todra and the awsume track too Tamtattouchte, at top of Todra, is now tarmac/gravel with a number of well equiped, secure, electric etc sites outside village. Dunes at Erg Chebbie can now be reached, all but a few Kms, via Tarmac. Etc. etc etc.......

Some of the Costa del Sol sites do get very busy over Xmas and into New Year, whilst some are quite. Inland not a great deal in way of sites but I use the ones a Ronda and El Chorro quite a lot. But most weekends we are wildcamping up in the Sierra's, solo or with other ex-pat MH owners (loads have moved here and brought their MH's).

Nearly every village and town has a Feria ground (site of festivals and markets etc). I have found that overnight stays on these have not caused a problem. In fact I have had some of my best Spanish nights at these. Just check that you not there market day! And a quick call into Guardia station would not be a bad idear.

If you want a none-commercial, but festive Xmas/New Year come up to the towns/villages off the coast. So much is happening.......Clad to see any MH owners anytime........link-in via this site and I will provide listings and contacts.

At the moment........3 days of rain, first since March. Rushing around picking up all the tools etc that I have left around! But still very mild/warm days.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Detourer wrote 

"Lots of new sites on the N13 all the way down to Er Rachidia whilst the ones in Mecknes and Fez are looking very tired. great site (forgot name) at bottom of Todra and the awsume track too Tamtattouchte, at top of Todra, is now tarmac/gravel with a number of well equiped, secure, electric etc sites outside village." 

Hi Detourer, 

I envy you in your frequent trips to Morocco, I think the site you are referring to is Camping Soleil, one of the best we found in Morocco. 

What's the latest on the site at Taghazoute? I've heard conflicting reports over the last two years. Friends that had used the site for 15 years have now given the place up due to the chronic over crowding. We spent many happy times there but in the end it got to crowded like the free camping area between there and Banana village. Can't recall if it had a name or not. We also free camped at Anchor Point with the wind surfers. In the end we went south to Tan Tan & Laayoune Plage (is it still duty free down there). 

We would be back like a shot if the crowds eased off a bit. I can't see it happening though. 

Don


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ephesus

Quite right, Camping Soleil is the name.......didn't have my "Log" to hand. Get to so many I have to write the names and Log/Lat down. Memory thing with age!!

Taghazoute has gone down in visitor numbers and condition. Very few Brits there last year I am told. Nice to here you ventured a bit (quite a bit) off the norm and as far as Tan Tan. Fuel is still cheap down there as are some essentual supplies.

Do go back. The Moroccans are putting a lot of effort into improved sites. But I do think that part of the charm of Morocco is the "nearly right" aspect. Inland is the place to go. I crossed over the Atlas on the El-Kebab-Imishil-Todra route a few weeks ago, with a group of MH's. An incredable 3 day crossing that was until recently 4x4 only. And as a "Saharaian" I am pleased to see the Erg Chebbie Dunes reachable.

Give me a call if you go back, I have some "gems" you should visit!


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

PS Ephesus

If you go onto Sahara-overland.com www.site then the forum and then the "Piste Driving in Morocco in a Renault 19" there is a nice pic and a few words about these lads slogging it along a desert piste only to meet a MH coming the other way! B##### things get everywhere (MH's, not Renault 19's).

By the way, I have done _most_ of their routes with MH's.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Detourer,

Thanks for the link, had a quick look brought back a lot of very fond memories. We might give Morocco a try in 2006. We've spent the last three winters in Turkey, it's a fabulous place but it's about 6000 mile minimum round trip. 

I'll have to go on that forum because we have been considering Tunisia, Might get some useful info. 

Are the hot springs at Abeino still open, we last used them in 99 but a couple of years ago friends said that they were closed. Fort Bou Jerif was another place we liked, I hear there is a tarmac road within a few km's now, Sidi Ifni was another place we enjoyed. I agree about the mountains the trip up to Tafraoute is a fantastic drive. 

I'll be in touch if we decide to go to Morocco.

Don


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ephesus

Sorry about the delay.........popped over on business for a few days.

I have not been to the hot springs for quite a few years but heard they were open last year.

For what it's worth.......I have done Tunisia a few times and driven through to Libya/Algeria even more. It did nothing for me regarding MH's, but that's me. Given cost of ferry etc etc. Morocco still has a massive edge (but I would say that). Now, Libya/Algeria. That's another story. Not for the average MH........I have used Land Rover/DAF/Merc MH conversions a number of times. Fantastic!!!! But these conversions are not a lot of good for anything else. Mind you. I just moved my Unimog MH for the builders and nearly took off yet again.........can see snow on top of the Sierra's from here. But, I have been pushing my luck with the other half so I may have to behave for awhile. Then again she is easyjeting back to the "Grey-Land" after Xmas so..............


----------

